# September Meeting



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The September meeting will be held at my house on the 16th. Jim had suggested we start around 6pm and I will edit this post once the time is set. This will also be our annual BBQ and Pool Party. 

Jim and I still have to work out the details on the food but I was thinking about tossing a pork shoulder on the grill for some pulled pork sandwiches and also having some chicken for those not into the pork. Pulled pork sandwiches were a favorite of Tracy (my wife) and I when we lived in North Carolina. I still need to talk with Jim about what he can get from the restaurant but I will provide chips, non-alcoholic beverages, paper plates, utensils, napkins, etc. Feel free to bring your favorite adult beverage with you as I will more than likely be having a few 

I am thinking $10 per person ($5 for kids if you want to bring them) should cover the costs of the food and possibly give us some more spending cash in the SWOAPE funds for group orders, fertilizers, and anything else (maybe a speaker for next year's meeting). For a meeting topic, Jim said he can cover Discus for those who are thinking about putting Discus in their tanks. 

I would like to get a "head count" so I can figure out how much stuff I need to buy. Everyone is free to bring along their significant other as well as their children. 

I will be e-mailing this out to everyone also so please let me know whether or not you can make it. It would be greatly appreciated 

The second post in this thread will be the attendance list...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

*September Meeting Roster*

I figured I would just list all of the members and put a yes or no beside their name(s) once I hear from them. Let me know if you will be bringing anyone else with you also.

If you have not joined us (it is free to Join SWOAPE) PM me and I will add you to the membership list  Also, if you are already a member and don't see your name on the list PM or e-mail me and I will add you to the list.

Here is the roster:

Allen - Yes, 1

Chris H. - Yes, 2?

Chris -

Corey -

Damon -

Dale -

Dineen - No

Don - No

Eric -

Jack - Yes, 1

James H. - 1

Jim - Yes, 1

Joe R. -

Ken - No

Klaus -

Liz - No

Melissa - No

Mike - No

Matt H. - Yes, 1

Matt P. - Yes, 1

Rob - Yes, 1

Robert F. -

Russ - Yes, 1

Sandy - No

Sean - Yes, 2

Shelly - Yes, 1

Wayne - ?

So far we have 12 people who can make the meeting.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

yes +1


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Shelly and I plan on being there.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

If anyone has any topics of discussion post them up. I would be happy to chat about discus in planted tanks if you want. But if anyone has better topics bring it.

I think our menu will consist of:
The pork shoulder that Matt has spoken of
Chicken breasts
Potato salad
Cole slaw
Chips
Shrimp cocktail
I will bake a cake for dessert
Non-alcoholic beverages

You are of course welcome to bring your own beverages if legal. :drinkers: 

We may have some cornhole boards there also if there seems to be enough interest. And of course the swimming pool as long as it is not 58 degrees.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> And of course the swimming pool as long as it is not 58 degrees.


Even if it is 58 degrees, the pool is heated so it will be plenty warm. It just won't be much fun geting out


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hot tub?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No hot tub but I would be more than willing to heat the pool to 120 if you want to pay for the gas for the heater  Anyone have any idea how much it would cost to heat 15,000 gallons to 120 degrees with a 100,000 btu heater?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

MatPat said:


> No hot tub but I would be more than willing to heat the pool to 120 if you want to pay for the gas for the heater  Anyone have any idea how much it would cost to heat 15,000 gallons to 120 degrees with a 100,000 btu heater?


Not a clue. But I maybe if we all bring out tank heaters we could help...but the electric would be all on you


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

%^@%!$%$#!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think i have to work on the 16th....


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> %^@%!$%$#!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i think i have to work on the 16th....


Hmmm, you were one of the folks who told me the 16th would work


----------



## NemoGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

I am sorry, but I will be in Indiana. Have lots of fun.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Matt,
I'll be there, Looks like it'll be just me. Couldn't get my girl to come... <sigh> some women just don't understand aquariums haha.


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

I'll be there! Just for a short time unfortunately (hour, 2 hours tops!) but really looking forward to meeting you all in person! Oh, just me btw


----------

